# at last a m/h - topbox info required



## 93742 (May 1, 2005)

well its taken a while,but we have got ourselves a nice little motorhome that meets all our requirements.

We went for a Avantgarde 400 (liked the rear lounge)

Be going out on our first trip soon,and i cant wait.

Im thinking of putting a topbox on, cus there will be four of us at times, so it would be nice to have a little more storage.

any thoughts on how i should fix this to the roof.
i do have a roofrack, but no fixing bars.
do i need them or will it strap to the roof as it is.

how have you all got yours fixed

cheers Trevor


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

hello clevertrevor, have amended your title - it may help in getting replies


----------



## 93742 (May 1, 2005)

thanks mike 



i guess someone might help before i drop off the list

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


trevor


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

trev if i knew that u wanted one of those fine avantgardes i would of sold you mine

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=NukeC&op=ViewDetail&id_ads=463

never mind have fun with it

as for the topbox im sure someone will help you

cheers

Neil


----------



## 93742 (May 1, 2005)

just like to thank Mike for helping me with my post.

thanks Mike.

cant see why nobody can help with what i think was, for a community of motorhome owners a simple question.

i was hoping there would be a lot of experience on this site

forgive me if i sound rude maybe cus i cant understand that you all get excited about something like gypsys, rather than someone with a genuine problem about motorhomes.

ok i will retreat with hard hat on......do your best


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi trevor
being quite a big forum sometimes posts get missed if theres a hotter topic on the go at the same time .
i fitted a set of extended roof bars to my camper and bolted the roof box to them so i didnt have to drill holes in the roof . they mount on the gutter as i personally dont like the idea of the weight on a fibreglass roof . 
most of these boxes come with fitting kits and instructions which are different dependant on which type you buy which may also be why you didnt receive many replys . some boxes just use tie down ratchet straps and loops fitted to the box to attach them to side rails .
this reply will put youre post back at the top again so maybe it will get noticed easier :wink: 
hope it answers some of youre questions trevor .
cheers
kenny+stella


----------



## 92622 (May 1, 2005)

clevertrevor said:


> well its taken a while,but we have got ourselves a nice little motorhome that meets all our requirements.
> 
> We went for a Avantgarde 400 (liked the rear lounge)
> 
> ...


Hi Trevor.

Mine isn't fixed.............. just taken the bloody thing off.
M/H looks sleeker, Hopefully more mpg, No more climbing ladders for things, I don't need........But put them up there just in case!!!
A check on all the items we carried, but did not need last year emptied many lockers!!

Geoff_2


----------



## 93742 (May 1, 2005)

thanks guys

thats what i like, straight to the point.

constructive answers, bop, bop, bob, job done.

didn't mean to bitch on ,but there are people out there that need your experience.
i see posts go by with the likes of 100+ reads and 1 reply and that poor sod goes away without any help.

im new to this motorhome lifestyle but im sure that as time goes by i will get more experienced and i for one will be helping where i can.

hope i can take my hard hat off now :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

trevor


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Not sure what you want to put in top box but would underfloor storage be an option such as the Genie Box


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Clevertrevor. I don't think you are being too clever. Don't forget that with Easter and school holidays a lot of people are away.
I don't think bitching is going to help your cause.
I don't use a topbox so can't help.
Sid


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

I thought of fitting a TopBox, but decided against it for reasons of accessability. Many of them are as aerodynamic as a housebrick, but before scrapping the idea, I had a look at the ones designed for cars as the shape is a lot better. All the ones I looked at fitted to roofbars as I didn't want any roof penetrations.

Eventually I decided on a rear box fitted to a carrier so as to take the load on the chassis rather than the van body.
Ours was fitted by Sporty Trailers, who unfortunately are no longer trading.

Put a search in for rear boxes, as there are a lot of posts on the subject.


----------



## 93742 (May 1, 2005)

hi dodger

i was given a link to the beenybox company and i am in cornwall next week so will be calling in for a chat

as stated in my other posts,i there will be 4 people at times in the summer months, and would like to make a little more room,and get rid of all the little used items that im sure im going to aquire.


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Top Box*

Hi Trevor

I have a car type box, as the aerodynamics are better than the house brick shape ones, but I have a roof rack fitted with bars and will be using strapping, but will only be fitting this if I need it,

As with my first trip away I loaded everything I "wanted" to take!!!, and not everything I needed to take,

On my second trip my total load was 85 Kg, less, ie; generator 30Kg not even used, 2x camping tables, only used 1, HD ground sheet, not used, BIG tool box, now only take a small one,

Also my height is 3.05 mts, or less when loaded, and have found a few height barriers of 3.00 mts, and have often found these to be about 3.1 mts, so I'm OK, however with the roof box my height is around 3.3 mts, so I will only fi it if required

All the best and have fun

Colin


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

clevertrevor said:


> forgive me if i sound rude


forgiven.

I'm sure it's just the impersonal nature of posting sometimes, but you do come across rather impatient and impolite.

Sit back, have a beer, and relax, man... christ, imagine how long you would have waited for advice before Dave created this great website!

:wink:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi CleverT,

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/postlite1155-topbox.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/postlite4400-roofbox.html

see, we do care after all...

pj

MHFacts, the friendly site. :wink:


----------



## 93742 (May 1, 2005)

peejay.

i know you all do mate.

just trying to stir up some emotion to get a reply to my post.

and hey it worked


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

trev


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Trevor,

Have you thought about a back box,easier to get at,we fit these to our van now rather than a top box........


----------



## 93742 (May 1, 2005)

well hymmi its like this

we did look into that, but the problem with that is that we would like to take our bikes with us.

but i think something must give somewhere

thanks for the reply

trev


----------

